# JBL m602 CO2 system



## chrisjj (19 Nov 2011)

I would like to buy an off the shelf pressurized CO2 system which can be upgraded in future.

I've been looking at getting the JLB ProFlora m602 system.

Can anyone provide a review? or suggest an alternative make?


----------



## Alastair (19 Nov 2011)

Any idea why you'd prefer to buy a full kit like that, would be much Cheaper to buy regs etc seperateky. I've never used it myself but no of someone who has the regulator from that kit with no problems. It's got adjustable working pressure to which is a bonus should you want one of the high pressure online diffusers


----------



## CeeJay (20 Nov 2011)

Hi chrisjj

I have first hand experience of the JBL m602 CO2 system. I've been running one for 3 years now and still performing perfectly   , however the initial outlay is a bit steep  
As Alastair suggests, if you decide to go down the route of purchasing separate bits and pieces, it cannot be stressed enough that you cannot skimp on the regulator.


----------



## chrisjj (23 Nov 2011)

Can I have some advise please - I'm now thinking getting seperate pieces, but am struggling with the world of regulators!  I was thinking of the jbl regulator & jbl solenoid, but that comes to around £160.  But I've seen combined regulators & solenoids on ebay for around £50.....

Can someone recommend one for me?


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

It depends On what your willing to spend etc. the jbl ones are good, but you pay more, same with any top branded regs but you pay for what you get. To be honest though some of the eBay ones are just as good. I'm selling one in the for sake section at present, and that was just short of 60 with delivery and worked perfect. 
They all do pretty much the same thing, however some regs are working pressure adjustable, so if you wanted a diffuser that requires high pressure then they are your best bet. Combined regs save you having to go to more expense to purchase a Seperate regulator too. 
You have regs by tmc, azoo, up, jbl etc. it's down to personal choice and practicality.


----------



## chrisjj (24 Nov 2011)

OK.

I'm down to 2 I think!
Money isn't too much of an issue, but as this is my first forray into CO2, I'd rather not spend huge amounts on stuff I don't understand very well!  (yet).  I'm looking for adjustable pressure.  It will be hooked up to a UK refillable CO2 cylinder (not FE) & a glass diffuser thingy in the tank.

It's either the JBL regulator & solenoid - £160 ish.
or 
Up solenoid (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230614625325? ... 1423.l2649).  £55 ish - I just need to confirm that this is suitable for UK cylinders & what plug is on the solenoid?

What do you think?


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2011)

Both are very good mate, so is the up. If its an up your looking for check this viewtopic.php?f=23&t=18657 not sure if it's what your looking for. 

Also, as with all the regs from hong kong etc, they have two pin plugs that require a converter. They usually come with the reg but if not they are only a couple of pound to buy

Oh and yes they are suitable for uk cylinders. I was using the up one on a 20kg pub cylinder


----------



## chrisjj (24 Nov 2011)

Cheers Alastair.

I could be interested in yours.  The one on ebay is the A165 - any idea what the difference from the A164 to the A165 is?


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2011)

Yes mate, the only diffetence is that the one on eBay has the knob to adjust working pressure where as the a164 uses an Allen key included.


----------

